# Need help with window stop adjustment



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't remember exactly how the door windows came apart, been a while. Having some trouble with the rear stop that mounts on the glass. This picture shows the part that slides with the glass, that actually hits the stop, and I think I may have it mounted wrong. The stop actually hits the inner door frame and can't go up all the way to engage the stop. Have tried numerous positions and can't seem to make it work. Figure I am doing something stupid again and would appreciate any pointers on how to reassemble this piece. Thanks.


----------

